# New To Pensacola - Looking for fishing buddies



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Hello everyone. Moving to Pensacola early September. I am an avid outdoorsman and fisherman here in MS but mostly freshwater. I know what I am doing with saltwater - surf, inshore and offshore and have done a lot of all but I do not have a boat. Have a lot of surf fishing equip and will buy what I need for inshore and offshore once I can get into it. Would really like to find some kind folks luckier than me to have grown up on the gulf, have a boat and know all there is to know. I need to learn so that I can safely teach my son to fish around here when he is old enough (4 now). Not to mention - moving to a new area and need to make new friends! Happy to help out with boat maintenance, fuel, bait and beer (if we are so inclined). Need help figuring out what kind of boat to buy once I feel comfortable heading out on my own. Avid golfer also. Just hoping to find some new friends and get into fishing in and around the gulf. Inshore, Offshore, surf, brackish. Im open to it all, need to learn the good areas and proper tackle, regs, etc. Thanks.


----------



## romadfishrman (Jan 23, 2009)

Are you going to live in Pensacola or further east? If you're going to head over 3mile towards gulf breeze holler at me. I don't have a boat but I do alot of wade/shore fishing when the Mrs and kids allow me. 26yr old and in the AF so weekends are usually free for me. PM and I'll shoot you some more info. :thumbup:


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

sent you a pm. Would love to learn the area with people that have lived there a bit. Thanks


----------



## The Barb (Jun 23, 2009)

I do both,fresh and saltwater,Have three boats,shoot me a PM and Ill contact you,when I go I fish,but try to enjoy,good luck on the move.


----------

